# Re: Uninstall Hotspot Shield Completely?



## patyd (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Uninstall Hotspot Shield Completely?*

RE: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/uninstall-hotspot-shield-completely-406717.html

Now I'm really getting scared! I'm a mac user an a novice and afraid I'll be Haunted by this stupid Hotspot Shield forever. patyd


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Uninstall Hotspot Shield Completely?*

??? Your post makes no sense. You've linked to a thread about Windows software. Windows software doesn't run on the Mac OS. So you'll never be haunted by it.


----------

